# fiber, dot, or circle for field



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Black is bad.. it's one of the two target colors.. a color is preferred.. 

If I shoot a dot, it's neon orange... but I don't shoot any reference on my lens at the moment.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

If I shoot a dot, it's neon orange... but I don't shoot any reference on my lens at the moment.[/QUOTE]

No reference? are you just centering the target in the lens?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

bclowman said:


> I
> 
> No reference? are you just centering the target in the lens?


Yes, but.. I shoot an XView lens, which just has a 3/8" magnified center with a frosted outer area.. kind of like a truspot, which I've shot also... they are magnified in the center, but not around the outer area of the lens.

You just center the target's 5 spot in your 'circle' and let er eat..


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, but.. I shoot an XView lens, which just has a 3/8" magnified center with a frosted outer area.. kind of like a truspot, which I've shot also... they are magnified in the center, but not around the outer area of the lens.
> 
> You just center the target's 5 spot in your 'circle' and let er eat..


what he said


----------



## doukima270 (May 18, 2007)

I have used circle for years multi color FL orange black and FL yellow for the field and hunter round and then I change lens and use a fiber center pin red with a cross hire orange for the animal round. I have a Bulls eyes scope 1 3/4" housing.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Orange dot on a 4X lens.

I tried both red, and green .010 fiber optic pins, and didn't like them.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Orange dot on a 4X lens.
> 
> I tried both red, and green .010 fiber optic pins, and didn't like them.


Word!


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Flo Orange circle. I tried dots...I hated the bouncing around.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, but.. I shoot an XView lens, which just has a 3/8" magnified center with a frosted outer area.. kind of like a truspot, which I've shot also... they are magnified in the center, but not around the outer area of the lens.
> 
> You just center the target's 5 spot in your 'circle' and let er eat..


How well does that work for you on the animal?

I'm going to shoot a true spot this year. But, I'm thinking of having an another scope and 3rd axis ready to go when those animals make their appearance.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> How well does that work for you on the animal?
> 
> I'm going to shoot a true spot this year. But, I'm thinking of having an another scope and 3rd axis ready to go when those animals make their appearance.


Honestly JD, we don't shoot a lot of animal around these parts, but.. I did shoot 3 rounds last season including Nats with it and had no problem at all. I shoot a 3/8" 'grind' in a 1.0 diopter, so it's pretty powerful. I can usually see the outlines around the body fine and the kill zone and of course the dot.. (we pretty much always have dots) and I just center the dot.. 

On a five spot NFAA target at 20, all I see is the X ring in the lens.

The only complaint, really not a complaint, but.. difference between the Xview and Truspot, is that with a Truspot, you can see the other targets on a five spot target in the 'unmagnified area', so it's easy to know which target you are shooting.. with an X view, you can't see the peripheral targets, so your technique has to allow for that. I focus on the target, acquire the X and then bring the scope up/ or down to pick up the spot.. that has always worked fine for me.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got a 6x 1/4" grind and a 8x 3/8" grind. I'm going to try both and see how they go.

I tried the True Spot on a few 3D targets and it wasn't THAT bad when you had some decent rings to see. I suspected with the animal having a good reference point it would probably be doable.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The animal works fine.. I have a 6x 1/4" truspot too, but it's for a 3D scope, and I don't like that big of a scope, so I'm shooting the Britesite scope and lens and really like it. 

I also shoot in practice at much smaller targets than normal.. I'll shoot a bunny out to 30.. or a 20yd face out to 50, so I have practice with focusing on a small spot, which probably helps me with the animals a bit. It's da bomb on a field/hunter target if you get the proper grind/power combination, you'll really like it.. (I think.. :lol


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

On a 3D target it's tough.. it's all dependent on the outlines and on some, they are really faint.. :lol: If I draw up on a deer at 30, all I see is brown.. I gotta find the cluster of arrow holes to shoot at.. but on a field course, that never seems to be an issue..  :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> On a 3D target it's tough.. it's all dependent on the outlines and on some, they are really faint.. :lol: If I draw up on a deer at 30, all I see is brown.. I gotta find the cluster of arrow holes to shoot at.. but on a field course, that never seems to be an issue..  :wink:


... cuz there ain't no holes in the 2x4s holding up the target butt cover.:bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> ... cuz there ain't no holes in the 2x4s holding up the target butt cover.:bolt:


There is now.. :zip:  :doh:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> There is now.. :zip:  :doh:


Buddy... I lost a brand new ACC in the woods yesterday when the same thing happened to me... but no 2x4 to stop it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Buddy... I lost a brand new ACC in the woods yesterday when the same thing happened to me... but no 2x4 to stop it.


I did well, shot on Saturday, a full round and came back with all arrows intact. Only one minor cut in a fletch, but it shot just fine.. :chortle: :wink: All scored, most well, though I still gotta keep a couple late after school to get em to conform.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> I did well, shot on Saturday, a full round and came back with all arrows intact. Only one minor cut in a fletch, but it shot just fine.. :chortle: :wink: All scored, most well, though I still gotta keep a couple late after school to get em to conform.. :chortle: :wink:


I didn't get a chance to get into nock tuning, but you were right about these shafts. They do go where the scope is pointed.

White Marsh Sunday?

... and I will go back out and find that arrow.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I use a black cirlce for both indoor and fita, and I use the same size circle for field shoots. Right now I'm shooting an 8x lense, and lovin it.


----------

